# Resolor 2mg nervous to see what happens



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all hope everyone is well. Hope I'm posting in the correct place as this is all new to me so I apologise if I'm posting in the wrong place.
Well as of 15 mins ago I have taken my first 2mg resolor/prucalopride tablet. I have to admit to having had them for 3 dys now and spending most of that time starring at the packet wondering when or even if I will even take them. But I have bitten the bullet and gone for it. Been in so much pain this last week that I decided I really didn't have much choice .
I think it's the uncertainty of the unknown. Most medicines people take, you have an idea of how long they will take to kick in but with resolor there doesn't seem to be much information out there.
So my journey continues, I only hope it takes me in the right direction


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! hope it works for you. i really do wish it were available in the usa--i've been wanting to try this for SO long!

take care..wishing you all the best.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks annie7, 2hrs later and I have the most horrendous headache but nothing I can't deal with so far and to be honest it could well be due the state I got myself in before taking the tablet rather than the tablet itself
Hope the states approves the medication soon ;(


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks--i hope so too--fingers crossed!









sorry about the headache. i have read that some people get them at first when they start taking resolor but then it goes away in a day or so--once your body gets used to the medication. with lots of these meds you do sometimes get side effects but then they go away as your body gets used to it. i used to get headaches from zelnorm--a med which was a lot similar to resolor--but for me the headache wasn;t as bad as the pain of being so backed up and constipated....

hang in there ! good luck


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes it's certainly a case of which is the less evil I guess  I shall see what tomorrow brings,so far it certainly hasn't kick started my bowels ,if am honest I expected to be locked in the bathroom all evening but that hasn't happened so far. Are you taking something similar or are you like me and pretty much tried everything available?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no i'm not taking any meds (script meds) now--just otc laxatives.. zelnorm was removed from the usa market and elsewhere in 2007. linzess doesn't work for me--etc etc. and oh yes-i've had slow transit constipation for over 50 years and also pfd for about as long as well. have had many many years to try everything...lol.. we talked some once before on one of your other threads..i know you've been through so much for such a long time. i do hope this works so you can find some relief!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

one thing--if resolor doesn't seem to be working for you and you think you may be backed up, try doing a clean out first and then try taking it again. meds like resolor aren't laxatives--they are more like bowel regulators and tend to work better if you're not already backed up when you take it.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Annie, I did do a fleet enema every night for four nights before starting the resolor for that precise reason but looks like it's not going to be of any help for me. I've taken my second tab tonight and still no movement, I'm desperate to do a fleet but really think I need to try and wait a little longer. The good news is that apart from a slight headache,I don't seem to be suffering any major side affects
I'm sorry by the way as I did remember talking to you before but I'm afraid my memory is very poor and couldn't remember what if anything you were taking, have you been offered surgery of any kind over the years? Can I ask what PDF stands for
Hope yr having a good day today


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry resolor hasn't yet worked for you. it's so disappointing isn't it when you try something and it doesn't work like you'd hoped.

pfd stands for pelvic floor dysfunction--when the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate properly to let stool pass easily..

yes i've had surgery but it was emergency surgery. in june of this year i developed a cecal volvulus. my ascending colon twisted 720 degrees, started swelling and was about to perforate. hubby took me to ER where they performed an emergency extended right colectomy.

the ER surgeon removed my ascending colon and half the transverse. he did consult with my gastro both prior to and during the surgery. based on my tests and past history my gastro advised him to remove most of my colon since none of it works--lol--but the ER surgeon decided to be a bit more conservative and just remove the twisted, swelling, ischemic part which i do understand--his job as ER surgeon was to fix the problem that brought me to the ER and he did that admirably--probably saved my life.

but i still have to take laxatives to go now even though i only have half a colon. if i don't take laxatives nothing moves--no bm's.. my remaining colon is still slow transit and troublesome.

take care--i hope things get better for you.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

What a life we live!! You would think by now with all the amazing things that surgeons are able to do there would be some way of helping people like us, hey ho onwards and upwards as they say


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i do think that if the surgeon had removed all or at least most of my colon--like my gastro recommended--instead of just half i'd be doing a bit better and not needing laxatives. but i do understand why the surgeon did what he did. and he and the other surgeons did say i might need more surgery later to remove the rest of my colon if i still am having too much trouble and/or the laxatives quit working altogether.

everybody tells me i have to wait at least six months before inquiring about further surgery just to give my body time to heal and adjust etc etc.it was a traumatic surgery for me and my body just shut down afterwards in shock. i developed all sorts of complications and ended up staying in the hospital for 16 days. so that's why i have to wait.

yes you're right--onwards and upwards!


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Annie, hope this evening finds you well
I just wondered if you have any knowledge of something called the m.a.c.e procedure? This sounds to me like it maybe a route that's worth taking for me. Unfortunately resolor has done nothing for me whatsoever, I'm now on day 7 and still no bm,going to try n last til Sunday evening before I do a fleet but think its unlikely I will last that long
Must be so frustrating for you having had the surgery but with no real results, funny really when u think how many of our body parts can be replaced,transplanted etc etc but nothing they can do re bowels!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi oh yes i have heard about MACE. in fact quite a long time ago there was a poster on this board who had chronic constipation--nothing worked etc etc and then he finally managed to find a surgeon to do the mace procedure on him and he said it was a lifesaver--it really worked well for him.

so i've read about it and yes it can help quite a bit but the one catch--for me at least at the time--before biofeedback--was that the surgeons don't recommend it for people with severe pelvic floor dysfunction and/or outlet obstruction (like a rectal prolapse). because if your pelvic floor is too tight--or there's an outlet obstruction-- and if it won't let liquid stool or enema fluid pass then it will work against the MACE working properly---in other words, the tight pelvic floor or obstruction won't let the water and stool from the mace procedure out.

but it's definitely an option to look into if your pelvic floor is working properly. ask a colorectal surgeon. he/she can explain it all and test you to see if you'd be a good candidate for it.

so sorry resolor hasn't worked for you! how frustrating! and how miserable to be backed up like that for so long while waiting for it to work.

i think i would have had better results with the surgery if he'd just taken most of my colon out instead of just half. that's what my gastros said, too...


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to say this site has been a godsend, it's incredible how many people suffferand with so many different gastro problems. Before I came across this forum I wud never have believed it. Thank you so much for sharing your story with me and for taking the time to give me help and advice,it's been very much appreciated. I hope so much you have a happy ending to your story, good luck to you and god bless


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh thank you--you're more than welcome.







and thanks--i do hope you have a happy ending to your story as well. i hope your doctor has another treatment plan for you since resolor hasn't worked. hopefully there's something out there that will help you. you've been through so much and for so long....keep us posted if you get the chance--thanks!

good luck to you as well and god bless...please do take good care of yourself.


----------

